# 

## kandreys

.     .   -2107.     -. ,  ,   .      12,5 .   ,    1000 .,   (  ) .   1000, ,     ,   .         ,   .      ,      .
,   ,  .
            . 
   ?!

----------


## trionon

?      .          ,      .      .    -       .        ""!!!!      -      .

----------


## kandreys

.   .        .

----------


## art_b

> .   .        .

      ?   

> .     .   -2107.     -. ,  ,   .      12,5 .   ,    1000 .,   (  ) .   1000, ,     ,   .         ,   .      ,      .
> ,   ,  .
>             . 
>    ?!

   ,     .     .   

> .   ,      . https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lSKDD-DrH4

   BRC

----------


## art_b

> .     .

   ,        . ,   4 .

----------


## andy

?

----------

